# frequent puppy urination



## themogles (May 14, 2008)

I just adopted an 8wk old German Shepherd mix pup and even though I am home all day & taking her outside after naps, food and play she is still peeing all the time in the house. She has even peed 10 minutes after bringing her imside after she peed outdoors. Her pee does not smell bad & is not strong in color. Is this normal?


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

My guess is UTI or diabetes... Is he current on all his shots? You might want to take him to the vet and get him checked out


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Actually it DOES sound normal, but if you're worried by all means get her checked, you probably need to do your well puppy check up anyhow. You might also look in the training and first time puppy owner sections for housebreaking tips.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds normal to me, too. A vet check wouldn't hurt. Housetraining tips are probably all you need.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

My pup is about 14 weeks old...she still has lots of accidents in the house - even after just going outside. It's probably an immature bladder, but if you are concerned then take them to the vet, always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Yup, it's perfectly normal for pups - almost every one of my pups at some point has had what I called a "puppy UTI", which seems to basically be a bout of watery, alkaline urine. It generally does not smell like normal pee, and the pup will need to go as often as 3 or more times per hour. A few things help clear this up WITHOUT the help of a Vet ... they tend to give pup's antibiotics for this problem, and they just do not address the underlying issue of the watery urine. 

Give the pup fresh meat mixed in with it's dry food for the extra moisture. Meat can be raw or cooked. However, sometimes pup's come down with this because when weaning a litter, their feed is moistened with lots of warm water to assist the pup in chewing the food. So, no water in the dry feed. Have some spring or purified water available for the pup instead of tap while treating this. Give them human grade Vitamin C 500 - 1000 mg depending on the size of the pup. And cranberry tablets. If there is any excess bacteria in the urinary tract or bladder, the cranberry will kill it off and along w/ the Vit C, will produce a properly acidic urine. The more acidic the pee becomes, the less the pup will urinate. 

As I mentioned, I go through this with just about every pup I've owned, regardless of diet. This method tends to clear it up in under 2 weeks, however, I continue to give the Vitamin C for a few weeks after the problem is resolved. Hope this helped!


----------



## Citrine (May 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my 14 week old pup has a UTI, she's needing to go out every 1/2 hour and attempting to pee numerous times while outside, with only a couple drops coming out. She seems a little distressed about the whole production as well. I can definitely see the difference between how she's acting now, and when she was in the midst of 'potty training'. 

We'll be heading to the vet today!


----------



## Citrine (May 19, 2008)

Update.

Crap. She has a UTI as I suspected, but her urine sample was also FILLED with struvite crystals. Sigh....in addition to the antibiotics, I'm likely going to have to change her diet (Eagle pack Large and Giant puppy) in order to change the PH of her urine. I'm pretty bummed out, I have a cat with struvite crystals as well and he had a recent EXPENSIVE surgery to remove bladder stones.


----------



## Sean (Jun 4, 2008)

Citrine said:


> Update.
> 
> Crap. She has a UTI as I suspected, but her urine sample was also FILLED with struvite crystals. Sigh....in addition to the antibiotics, I'm likely going to have to change her diet (Eagle pack Large and Giant puppy) in order to change the PH of her urine. I'm pretty bummed out, I have a cat with struvite crystals as well and he had a recent EXPENSIVE surgery to remove bladder stones.


Make sure you filter the water too  Urinary tract infections suck, my jack russell terrier (going on 4 years old) gets them almost every 6 months


----------



## Citrine (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Sean

Since I now have two pets with struvite crystal issues (and subsequent UTI's), 
I'm pretty suspicious of my tap water in general. We have really hard water in our area and I suspect the high level of minerals have at LEAST made a contribution to their conditions. Since my cats bladder stone surgery he's gotten water from the cooler....looks like the puppy's will be the same.

Have you tried any supplements with your guy? Cranberry extract ect?


----------

